# Mogrify 2 export issue



## jst1cam (Jul 3, 2011)

Running LR 3.4.1

Latest version of Mogrify 2 installed with Image Magick.

I have the plug-in installed, however, on export, my image export fine, but any borders or annotations I try to add do not appear after exporting.

Running on Windows XP.

Any help would be great, as I am lost.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 3, 2011)

Can you please post a screen shot of your export dialog showing at least the following sections:



Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 3, 2011)

You've specified a border size of 0 pixels, which is nothing.

Beat


----------



## jst1cam (Jul 3, 2011)

I caught that after I posted the screen shot.   However, text annotations do not work...and from the look of it, I believe I have done it correctly.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 3, 2011)

Works for me with your settings. Are you aware of the fact that 50 pixels is a very fine writing, depending on the image dimensions you're exporting (i.e. if 3000x5000 pixels exported, 50 pixels is only 1/100 of the image). Have you tried a different font?

Beat


----------



## jst1cam (Jul 3, 2011)

I thought I had tried different fonts.   The pixel is actually set to 150, as I was trying to make it big/center to see if it was showing up.   Changed font, and it seems to work now.  Guess maybe I hadn't tried new fonts yet.


Now I feel dumb.   Thanks for your time.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad to hear it worked out for you. Just be aware of the fact that the font-size is in pixels (not points), and that the size it appears as on screen depends on the overall size of the image.

Maybe you play around with different fonts to find out what's going on (Mangal works for me on my Win7 System).

Beat


----------

